# Chauvet SC-1000 strobe controller for $29.90



## accouswk (Aug 26, 2008)

*Need a lightening effect*

Not too familiar with those DMX control boxes. Can I use that to control a strobe light for a lightening effect or to respond to loud sounds? If so what would I need to complete the set up. I do not have a good strobe light yet but plenty of 1/4" patch cords. Any info (including the type of strobe) would be great. I did notice that on the centerstage lighting web site they have a sound activated strobe light 800w w/ built in mic for about $130. Would I be better off with that if I only want to control a strobe?


----------



## onemorebeerman (Sep 1, 2008)

Well I got mine on Thursday and tried it out and was disappointed. The audio in will only make the controller chase through the four outputs. There seems to be no way to make it all off/on controlled by audio. Guess I'll still end up buying the controller I was going to get originally. The elation S-10S which should do what I was looking for.

I think an 800W strobe is going to be pretty blinding. I got the american DJ snap shot II and I believe it is 75W. It was $30 on ebay. The S-10S controller is $30 at guitar center. But I think the same size strobe from American DJ or Chauvet is available with the audio input.


----------



## accouswk (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. Just saved me from buying the thing. I am currently using a very simple $29 Lightening FX box (found on many Halloween online store sites) that has both a built in mic and and RCA audio input that simply acts like an audio controlled dimmer. It came with a very nice CD of haunted sounds, thunder, screams, etc. It has a large setting range to pick up the slightest noise or only the loudest. For the money and the way it makes any dimmable light flicker and fade I highly recommend it.


----------

